# What duck is this



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I work downtown about 2miles from lake Erie, I found this in one of our parking lots, looks like a drake woodie to me but I'm not sure, I think one of the hawks got it.








Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd (Feb 19, 2012)

Your right its a woodie.er WAS.


----------



## InlandKid (Aug 29, 2006)

I just thought maybe I was wrong cause I find it odd to find it in the middle of February, I thought they would all be way south by now.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I work downtown about 2miles from lake Erie, I found this in one of our parking lots, looks like a drake woodie to me but I'm not sure, I think one of the hawks got it.
> View attachment 54689
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


yep its a woody


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Dead... Just had to!!!

Drake woodie for sure....


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

InlandKid said:


> I just thought maybe I was wrong cause I find it odd to find it in the middle of February, I thought they would all be way south by now.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Not with this warm winter.


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

We shot woodies the day after Christmas this year ive shot a em in December in years past with 6 inches of snow on the ground not often but it does happen.


----------

